# Best iOS timer app?



## SpeedCubeReview (Sep 8, 2014)

There are many threads on apple app timers, and a few threads that are quite old. I wanted to start a new one with your favorite (and experience with) timer app for iOS devices. 

I am currently using Chaotimer but it is a bit glitchy and sometimes will fail to stop (just keep hitting the screen, it blinks but doesn't stop counting until I force quit the app). It also randomly adds a +2 and I cannot figure out why.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 8, 2014)

What ios are you running? I don't have any of those problems you described, so it's most likely your device that's causing the problem.


----------



## natezach728 (Sep 9, 2014)

I also use DCtimer - it has the same functions as chaotimer but also has draw scramble. Also, update your device if you can or get a new device that has iOS 7 possibly...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Sep 9, 2014)

My iPad air is 100% up to date. It is something in the app.

Anyway, back to the question of what timers you prefer.


----------



## tpt8899 (Sep 9, 2014)

I doubt its something in the app. It has never happened to me, and I use it frequently (chaotimer).


----------



## skycubes (Sep 10, 2014)

i use cstimer but my iitimer app if i don't have internet connection


----------



## RageCuber (Sep 10, 2014)

I also use chaotimer. the thing where it randomly adds a 2+ is kinda annoying, but you can just remove it (double tap)
If you are using chaotimer and don't like that you have to hold down the timer to start, go to "about" then "settings" then "advanced
settings" then slide the bar to 0.1 seconds.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 10, 2014)

DCTimer is great.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 10, 2014)

I've done roughly 3000 solves on it, and never once had a problem. Maybe try playing around with your freezing time?

EDIT: if knock to stop is on, it gets really glitchy. If you turn that off, it works great. Maybe that was the problem? I think it's because it has two separate input sources to stop the timer, so it gets confused. Sort of like how if you try opening a car door right as the button is pressed.


----------



## supergin (Sep 18, 2014)

Well, I'm the author of ChaoTimer. Some people are keeping telling me about not-able-to-stop and randomly-adds+2 problems. However, I myself never once had this problem so I cannot figure out why. Here is my guess and suggestions:

1. You probably turned on the WCA Inspection, if you do not start solving within 15 seconds, it will add a +2. That's the rule. To start timing from inspection, you need to long-press the screen and wait for the count down number becoming green, then release your finger. You can change the long-press freezing time in the settings.

2. The Knock to stop function is added for fun. Lots of people told me that there are some problems. The reason is that different devices have different sensitivities, it's hard to write something which is good for all kinds of devices. I may remove this function in the future releases. However, this knock-to-stop idea is from FiveTimer's drop-to-stop. (Many thanks here). If FiveTimer's author would share his solution and make this function alive, I will highly appreciate that.

By the way, ChaoTimer seems to work OK in iOS 8, I'm happy with that. 

I'm planning to add ChaoTimer's widget for iOS 8, such as starting a new session, continue current session, etc. directly from notification center. If you guys have some ideas about widget, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stoic (Sep 18, 2014)

iiTimer for me. I've tried a couple and it's the one I always come back to.


----------



## DarioRubik (Sep 18, 2014)

supergin said:


> I'm planning to add ChaoTimer's widget for iOS 8, such as starting a new session, continue current session, etc. directly from notification center. If you guys have some ideas about widget, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


 
It would be nice to have some sort of snapshot of your last session, showing stats and such. 

I generally use fivetimer, but given the issues it has on iOS 8 I'm going to be using ChaoTimer for good, specially If the widget feature is included. That'd be awesome!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Sep 18, 2014)

supergin said:


> I'm planning to add ChaoTimer's widget for iOS 8, such as starting a new session, continue current session, etc. directly from notification center. If you guys have some ideas about widget, please let me know. Thanks in advance.


Generating scrambles for fast events (222, 333, pyra, skewb), or quick timer to run directly from the notification center would be great..

Also, please update the notation for skewb scrambles..


----------



## Me (Sep 19, 2014)

DarioRubik said:


> generally use fivetimer, but given the issues it has on iOS 8



Terrific, that's the first I've heard of it.  
This wrong thread for this discussion though.

I might just spend a bunch of money (~$10?) and make a chart like this to replace this thread.


----------



## DarioRubik (Sep 20, 2014)

Me said:


> Terrific, that's the first I've heard of it.



Just updated on both my ipad and ipod touch. Back to FiveTimer again


----------



## Lonely Parrot (Oct 5, 2014)

try using IITimer. It works great.


----------



## JetCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

I would recommend FiveTimer!


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone know of an IOS app that can do LS+LL scrambles and ZBLL scrambles? thanks


----------



## jezca (Nov 25, 2015)

I use FiveTimer but it's not free. ChaoTimer seems fine to me however I rarely use it.


----------



## youSurname (Nov 25, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Does anyone know of an IOS app that can do LS+LL scrambles and ZBLL scrambles? thanks



Just use the mobile version of csTimer. Under 3x3x3 scrambles.


----------



## henrysavich (Nov 26, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Does anyone know of an IOS app that can do LS+LL scrambles and ZBLL scrambles? thanks



Chaotimer does both


----------



## maika (Dec 30, 2015)

Currently I am using Wok Timer and also face many problems about it. Please help me by sending message


----------



## huekien02 (Jan 6, 2016)

I use it in the setting of sewing


----------



## LyrikTech (Jan 6, 2016)

DCTimer hands down, I have thousands of times stored, you can back them up, It has scrambles for over 35 puzzles and keep up to Ao100, It also makes graphs of your progress.


----------



## BenBergen (Mar 13, 2016)

*Best IOS timer?*

Hi! I'm having some trouble finding a reliable timer app for IOS and wondering if anybody has suggestions.
I've tried Chao Timer but it keep experiencing the glitch where the timer blinks but will not stop (happens about once every 50 solves)
Recently I also tried ZYX timer which seemed really promising at first. It sometimes glitches though and doesn't update your best average/single on the stats page when you break your record.
I've also heard good things about DCtimer but I can't seem to find it anywhere on the App Store.
Does anyone know of another good, reliable timer app for IOS?


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 20, 2016)

I use DCTimer, which is better than Chao in my opinion. It has all the same features, but is even more customizable! You can draw scrambles, use custom backgrounds, and customize swiping shortcuts, to name a few features. But, I have had some problems finding it on the app store after I recommended it to some people. I don't know if it was taken off...


----------

